# Ball AeroGMT II pre-order available for US now



## inthepit

Search - aerogmt

The prices look great, I may have to pull the trigger on my first ball since it's about 60% the price of any AeroGMT I can find right now. Curious if you all think the pre-order pricing will hurt resale at some point. Anyone have pics of of their AeroGMT in blue?


----------



## inthepit

Hah, they want $600 for a second nato strap, that seems ridiculous. Can anyone find a more expensive nato?


----------



## surfuz

Some comments on this. I preordered this model last month, with the blue dial and rubber strap. Product code was DG2018C-P1CJ-BERD. Playing with the current preorder now, I realized that even though I selected the same blue dial and rubber strap and specs is the same, product code is now DG2018-P2C-BE. 

Since the specs are the same, different product code seems ok to me especially when the current preorder is slightly more expensive (not sure whether due to currency difference). 

But what's rather alarming is that playing with the limited edition number, I realized that can I can choose my *same* number again. 

To me, this seems that product code is different for different market (anyone can confirm ?) even if specs are the same. And unless there is an IT error, limited edition number can be repeated even for the same watch model, color and bracelet type. Maybe it's limited only within the the geological market and if we cross the ocean, we might see the exact same watch with the exact same "limited edition" number we are wearing ? 

I'm actually ok if this is the case.. since the draw is the watch itself. But hope we can have more transparency on what is meant by Ball's definition of "limited edition". 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

For other Ball limited edition issues (I've owned many), the term "limited edition" has referred to a fixed amount of watches, such as 125, or 1000 targeted for a specific region. These are all assigned separate serial numbers _in addition _to their issue number within the limited edition run. There would not be two identical serial numbers, of course, nor would there be two identical issue numbers. The middle designations of the product code usually have to do with how the watch is packaged--different codes for bracelet vs. straps, for example, and likely different codes for differences between straps (colors, composition?), if offered. The fact that you can _choose _the same number again does not mean that you will get it--if it is the exact same watch model for which the number has already been issued, you won't.


----------



## surfuz

Hi timefleas, 

Thanks for the explanation. It's just I'm not used to limited edition being specific to a region only.. Thought limited edition means limited to the total quantity of same models. Nobody knows the total number of regions, so the "exclusiveness" related to "limited edition" is indeed limited. Any idea if this definition is what the watch industry uses in general ? 

I got the Voyager.. yes, noticed that there is a separate serial number too.

I compared using the same dial color and exact bracelets, so from my observation, the market matters too regarding the middle and last designation of the product code. 

Your last sentence is quite impossible to test out short of performing a full checkout and hopefully being rejected eventually  

I'm thinking of one more possibility, restrictions on the amount of tritium for different markets. I got the impression the watch I ordered is exactly the same as what's offered for the US market.. But perhaps not, due to amount of tritium in the tubes ? Maybe this explains the different product code other than the region. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Hi inthepit, 

Sorry for digressing in my previous posts. Thought the limited edition thingy matters to some of us. Hope u pull the trigger too, it's a nice watch. 

Btw, it shows $600 on your screen for the nato strap? Coz on my screen, the additional nato strap cost around USD $100.

I think they know this will be a hot model and will making incremental upgrades. For instance model name DG2816A, and now DG2018C. If they continue this arrangement, we may see a DG2020E in two more years from now  

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

Very tempting indeed!


----------



## surfuz

I ordered this, with extra nato strap.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

This is a nice watch if I didn't already have a Ball with the same case I would be all over it. I still don't have a GMT in my collection and this would have been the one 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inthepit

surfuz said:


> Hi inthepit,
> 
> Sorry for digressing in my previous posts. Thought the limited edition thingy matters to some of us. Hope u pull the trigger too, it's a nice watch.
> 
> Btw, it shows $600 on your screen for the nato strap? Coz on my screen, the additional nato strap cost around USD $100.
> 
> I think they know this will be a hot model and will making incremental upgrades. For instance model name DG2816A, and now DG2018C. If they continue this arrangement, we may see a DG2020E in two more years from now
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Looks like they fixed the nato pricing it was $685 instead of $85 it shows now.


----------



## Scotes

Anyone know if this is a traveler's or office GMT? Traveler's GMT would have a quick-set hour hand like a Rolex or Omega GMT as opposed to a quick-set 24-hr hand like most ETA based GMTs. Thanks.


----------



## surfuz

Just wondering, does anyone has info on why this newer version AeroGMT II has lower WR compared to its predecessor ?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbineboy

Saw this and it looks cool.
Question: does the bezel have tubes as well or is it just luminous coating ?


----------



## ten13th

Scotes said:


> Anyone know if this is a traveler's or office GMT? Traveler's GMT would have a quick-set hour hand like a Rolex or Omega GMT as opposed to a quick-set 24-hr hand like most ETA based GMTs. Thanks.


It's an ETA based, 24 hr hand quickset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

I like the Hydrocarbon design but haven't not pull the trigger on any prior Hydrocarbon yet. This one just might be the one that will pushes me over the edge. Not sure if blue or black will be the one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

turbineboy said:


> Saw this and it looks cool.
> Question: does the bezel have tubes as well or is it just luminous coating ?


Bezel has tritium tubes underneath.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostundudelike

I've been watching the Ball pre-sale events for the last few rounds, but there's always been at least one detail that didn't tick a critical box. I've been wanting a GMT for a while now, and this was it.

I'm in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

This is the delivery schedule received today for the previous pre-order. Believe the US schedule will commence after that.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## cultaddict

Can someone enlighten me on the price for this pre-order? It's not available to me in Australia at this time...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

cultaddict said:


> Can someone enlighten me on the price for this pre-order? It's not available to me in Australia at this time...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


USD 1849 bracelet, 1779 rubber, 85 for extra blue NATO with either. MSRP 3090, 2970.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astro_train

surfuz said:


> I ordered this, with extra nato strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


just placed an order for exact watch myself. The site allows you to search for a number. Can't wait. I think this is a great multipurpose watch. And at this price even more pleasing to own.


----------



## Elkins45

How long is the preorder available? I didn't see an ordering deadline?


----------



## inthepit

Sept 20th based on the facebook advertising.


----------



## watchninja123

Oh man. I have been holding back for the past couple ball pre orders. This one might be the one for me. Anyone know the lug to lug of this model? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmguidry117

Hey guys, you all seem to have alot of good input on this watch and pre order. I am looking into pre-ordering this myself. My main question is the size of the watch. All of the reviews and videos say it's a big watch. I have a tag carrera cav511a.Ba0900. This watch is 43mm wide and 15mm thick. The ball specs are showing 42mm wide and 13.8mm thick. If that's the case then this watch is actually smaller than my tag and would be a good fit for me. I just want to make sure this is accurate as I don't have any ball dealers near me. If anyone has this watch and could post a picture of it next to another watch just to give me a little comparison would be great. With this special pre order price it might be hard to pass up. If anyone else has info on this to nudge me in the right direction please let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## inthepit

There are some wrist shots on this review Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## surfuz

Jmguidry117 said:


> Hey guys, you all seem to have alot of good input on this watch and pre order. I am looking into pre-ordering this myself. My main question is the size of the watch. All of the reviews and videos say it's a big watch. I have a tag carrera cav511a.Ba0900. This watch is 43mm wide and 15mm thick. The ball specs are showing 42mm wide and 13.8mm thick. If that's the case then this watch is actually smaller than my tag and would be a good fit for me. I just want to make sure this is accurate as I don't have any ball dealers near me. If anyone has this watch and could post a picture of it next to another watch just to give me a little comparison would be great. With this special pre order price it might be hard to pass up. If anyone else has info on this to nudge me in the right direction please let me know. Thanks guys.


I have tried the previous version before ordering. The curved lugs help. My wrist is small.. 6.5". I'm sure you can!

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmguidry117

Hey guys, so I pulled the trigger on this watch. Just seeing if you guys know what size the bracelet is. I would like to get a nato or some kind of rubber bracelet for this watch and finding the info online is next to impossible. I contacted ball and they don't sell the rubber bracelet separately and don't seem to want to answer my questions on the nato specs. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

I initially saw the preorder in an advertisement. I am familiar with Ball watches but have never owned one or heard of preordering a limited edition watch. I have a couple limited edition Omega watches bought directly from an AD. From what I have read here, Ball has issued limited edition watches for preorder in the past. 

My question is whether delivery was close to that advertised and if anyone had difficulties with the preorder. The watch looks great and have wanted to purchase a Ball watch for some time now.

Thanks


----------



## Jmguidry117

I found it guys. Width is 21mm.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Yes, it's 21mm.

For delivery.. Try to take the tail end of the range as an estimation.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromsfca

I also pulled the trigger.

I like GMT watches, also have an Omega Seamaster Pro GMT and pre-ordered the blue face with steel band, as well as ordering the NATO strap.

It appeared to me as this was too good of a deal to pass up...though not sure I now need the Ball, Omega, and a TAG Formula 1/Calibre 16.

I ordered serial number 639, the same number I use on my spors car, so it has some meaning for me.

I've looked at Balls before, but thought they were too large for my wrist...the 42 size and the micro gas lighting pushed me over the edge....I can nenver see my watches in the dark.

Anthony


----------



## GunnerGTA

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and pretty excited I just pre-ordered this watch. I stopped by my local AD prior to ordering and I was very impressed with the quality of Ball timepieces. I had heard of the brand before, but I'm fairly new to this hobby. The fact that the companies history and origins are rooted in my hometown of Cleveland, Oh cemented my decision to make the purchase. I look forward to learning more about the brand and watches in general. This will be my most premium watch added to my collection and I hope I can be patient until it arrives. I had it engraved with my 440/1000 area code and Cleveland, Ohio. 

It'll be sitting alongside my other pieces. Movado Museum, Seiko Sarb 035, Seiko Alpinist, 2 Seiko Turtles, Oris TT1, Hamilton Jazzmaster day/date, Certina DS-Action Diver auto, 2 Glycine Combat Subs, G-Shock G-Steel.


----------



## Jmguidry117

Great man, congrats. I'm ready to get mine in as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brewer90

I was on the fence for a couple of weeks but decided to pull the trigger over the weekend. However I was in Singapore and the offer wouldn't show up. Luckily I landed back in the US the evening of the 20th and looked again when I got to the hotel room and there it was. I got the blue face and steel band. Come on January...


----------



## surfuz

There is a hands on review at hodinkee with several pictures. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonB79

I cant order this ;;;


----------



## surfuz

Just saw this at an AD, the version 2 black dial. Due to the new curved bezel, watch is gorgeous!

This is the first case of preorder where I see the watch available at AD first.


----------



## ten13th

brewer90 said:


> I was on the fence for a couple of weeks but decided to pull the trigger over the weekend. However I was in Singapore and the offer wouldn't show up. Luckily I landed back in the US the evening of the 20th and looked again when I got to the hotel room and there it was. I got the blue face and steel band. Come on January...


May I suggest, VPN. Make you appears anywhere and nowhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Just saw this at an AD, the version 2 black dial. Due to the new curved bezel, watch is gorgeous!
> 
> This is the first case of preorder where I see the watch available at AD first.


The curved bezel is such a drastic improvement for this watch. This may be Ball's best current model, but maybe too big for my wrist. How does it wear? Does the curved bezel help it wear a little smaller you think?


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> The curved bezel is such a drastic improvement for this watch. This may be Ball's best current model, but maybe too big for my wrist. How does it wear? Does the curved bezel help it wear a little smaller you think?


It wears big due to the bezel. Rather thick, though much thinner than NEDU. The curved bezel makes it really comfortable. The feel is the same as the previous version.

Overall a good watch to consider.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## daiKel

I'm on the fence of thinking to get this piece as well


----------



## brewer90

I got an email on 1/5 saying the first batches would be shipping out mid Jan. Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## surfuz

I'm told mine is ready, but I do not have the time yet to collect from local Ball office.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

My AeroGMT II in blue dial.

The bracelet clasp is way better than the Voyager bracelet clasp.










So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## ten13th

surfuz said:


> My AeroGMT II in blue dial.
> 
> The bracelet clasp is way better than the Voyager bracelet clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Congrats. Looks great on the wrist.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## surfuz

Just some thoughts about this watch after handling it for a while.

It is heavy in a rugged of kinda way. The type will not hesitate to take it wherever u go.. workplace.. pub.. swimming pool.. sport activities.. traveling. Doesn't need to leave the wrist.. shower.. sleeping..

Have seen the earlier AeroGMT version with the flat bezel. This newer version with the curved bezel look way better.

Feel is different from the other Balls I have. Due to the tritium tubes on the bezel and the painted lume, it is like a instrument display on the wrist.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Jmguidry117

Mine came in. I love everything about this watch. The size is perfect, not to big or small. Crown protector doesn't jab into my wrist. Very very nice watch. I will post more once I've had more time with it.


----------



## surfuz

I noticed there is more reflection on this model, apparently yours too from the pic. 

The specs says that there is AR coating to the crystal.. Thinking maybe the dome shaped crystal makes the reflection worst?

Overall it makes the watch look more bling.. especially with the shiny bezel and the rim surrounding the bezel.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Wow nice Surfuz, is this your 5th or 6th Balls already?


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Wow nice Surfuz, is this your 5th or 6th Balls already?


Hi xherion, I dun wanna to count  The point is, I got 3 more incoming..

Only 2 hands, and 24 hours a day. The right hand is reserved for a Pokémon Gotcha device so that I can catch more Pokemons for my son.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Sean76

@surfuz looks great, I’m impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. ⏱&#55357;&#56550;&#55357;&#56517;&#55356;&#57225;

This watch will be my first Ball; what SN is yours and does this have any impact on the when the batch was shipped do you think? I selected SN727 for my piece, so I’m guessing it will ship later in the cycle.


----------



## ten13th

Sean76 said:


> @surfuz looks great, I'm impatiently waiting for mine to arrive.
> 
> This watch will be my first Ball; what SN is yours and does this have any impact on the when the batch was shipped do you think? I selected SN727 for my piece, so I'm guessing it will ship later in the cycle.


Shipping has everything to do with when you ordered, nothing to do with the SN you selected. It just happens more enthusiast like low SN when ordering.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## surfuz

Sean76 said:


> @surfuz looks great, I'm impatiently waiting for mine to arrive.
> 
> This watch will be my first Ball; what SN is yours and does this have any impact on the when the batch was shipped do you think? I selected SN727 for my piece, so I'm guessing it will ship later in the cycle.


Hi Sean, congrats for getting this. U r gonna love this rugged watch.. It has one of the most interesting lume.

My watch before this is a Rolex Daytona... which looks fragile compared to this. The AeroGMT does not need babysitting.

My serial number is my national ID number. I don't think it has bearing on the sequence of delivery date.

Suspect that sequence is based on order date grouped by country of residence, further grouped by color chosen. They send out the preorders in batches.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Haha I hear ya man.

I am also struggling to keep it in check.



surfuz said:


> Hi xherion, I dun wanna to count  The point is, I got 3 more incoming..
> 
> Only 2 hands, and 24 hours a day. The right hand is reserved for a Pokémon Gotcha device so that I can catch more Pokemons for my son.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Haha I hear ya man.
> 
> I am also struggling to keep it in check.


Sorry for going OT.

xherion, I have been searching for this trainmaster chronograph. It was announced last year, but not launched yet.. Not sure if it will be launched at all.

Based on your taste, I think u will like it too.

Maybe no news is good news... Maybe it will be eventually launched with in house movement with more PR..









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Sean76

surfuz said:


> Hi Sean, congrats for getting this. U r gonna love this rugged watch.. It has one of the most interesting lume.
> 
> ....
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Thanks, yes it looks impressive all-around.

Just got a message back from Maika at Ball saying mine will ship in a couple weeks - sweet!

I think I've only ever received support messages from Maika and Jenny(?)...I messaged support last week, which is frustrating but if there are only a couple people replying I can imagine they are supremely busy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brewer90

This watch looks great and I'm glad I got in on the preorder. I received an email from Ball today expecting it to be my ship date but instead it said my watch is delayed for quality reasons and I won't get it until the end of February. They did offer a free rubber strap but I'd have rather had the watch on time instead of a strap I won't really use. At least they offered some compensation instead of just a delay. I'll live vicariously through the pictures on this thread until then.


----------



## bonefish101

I just received mine yesterday, September pre-order. Hang in there, not much longer to wait for those still waiting. I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## surfuz

One more pic. Didn't realized it's not centred as I pushed down the dial to avoid reflection. Makes it look oversized.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Acemics69

I took part in this pre-order and I am waiting for mine to arrive. I did receive an email saying it was delayed and would arrive in Feb now, which is not a big deal. I am living vicariously through all of you who have received yours and I am enjoying the pictures . This is my first “nice” watch purchase and I am very excited. I do a lot of woodworking, hiking diy type projects and I hope to be able to wear this as a 24x7x365 watch.

I have a quick question for those of you who have already received your watch as part of this pre-order; did you receive an email notification prior to it shipping? Did you receive tracking information once it did ship?


----------



## xherion

Wow chrono and world timer, that's quite nice, I've never seen it before.



surfuz said:


> Sorry for going OT.
> 
> xherion, I have been searching for this trainmaster chronograph. It was announced last year, but not launched yet.. Not sure if it will be launched at all.
> 
> Based on your taste, I think u will like it too.
> 
> Maybe no news is good news... Maybe it will be eventually launched with in house movement with more PR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Astro_train

got mine yesterday!


----------



## Dan Pierce

Besides the red tipped 24 hour hand and blue dial version what's the difference between this and the first Aero GMT? Just curious as I own the first generation and love it.


----------



## surfuz

2nd generation, bezel is curved. WR now goes down to 100m.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Dan Pierce

surfuz said:


> 2nd generation, bezel is curved. WR now goes down to 100m.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Thanks. From the few pics I've been able to find the new bezel looks more sloped than curved. Mine is flat which highlights the curved sapphire crystal nicely. Either way, it's a great watch and nothing compares to that eternal glow on evening flights.


----------



## surfuz

Oh yes, I should have used the word sloped.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## bracky72

Gen two cost about half as much as gen one.


----------



## Dan Pierce

surfuz said:


> Oh yes, I should have used the word sloped.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Are both generation 1 & 2 currently available or has the 1st generation been discontinued?
dP


----------



## Sean76

If you got it on the pre-order pricing, right? It went to a comparable price at regular rate, didn't it?


----------



## ten13th

I received mine today. The watch is a beauty, better than I expected and this was to be my ninth Ball. IMHO one of the few new releases that nailed the design. The lume is a nice combination of tubes and superluminova paint, both on the dial and bezel. Pretty amazing how bright the lume is. It is shot with iPhone with all the protective plastic covering still on the watch.

Unfortunately, I will not be able to enjoy this watch due to life changes; this watch is now listed in f29.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## surfuz

Dan Pierce said:


> Are both generation 1 & 2 currently available or has the 1st generation been discontinued?
> dP


Gen 1 no longer listed at website. Should be discontinued.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Sean76




----------



## Sean76

Simply sharing the excitement; tracking info says "at the sort facility, delivery by 17:00 tomorrow".

Alright-alright-alriiiiiight!


----------



## Sean76

So finally got it sorted out.


----------



## Sean76

Here's what it looks like with the Ball NATO strap.
View attachment 12925879


----------



## BundyBear

Hi, I am new to the WUS forum and have been watching this thread with some interest with regards to the pre-order. I had ordered my watch but haven't received my order and was wondering if there are any forum members who are still waiting for their watches? I got an email in Jan 18 saying there's some delay but was getting anxious when some members are already getting their watches. Thanks!


----------



## fromsfca

I got mine 2 weeks ago. I received the same email and selected the rubber band as I had already bought the NATO band. I don't know the logic around who received what/when, it may be due to when you ordered or your location. The watch is well worth waiting for and I found the folks at Ball to be responsive to email. You may want to send email inquiry on delivery status.


----------



## jl2002jk

I got mine last week


----------



## Acemics69

I am still waiting for mine. I called the office in Switzerland two weeks ago and was told that it would be arriving in the US and I should have had it last week. I emailed them today and I was told that it is in the US and should be getting shipped this week.


----------



## BundyBear

Hi fellow WUS members, I had a bitter sweet moment today. The courier delivered my highly anticipated Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II today... dead on arrival. The manual that came with the box was useless as it did not cover the product and assuming it is a normal watch, I wound it at the position '0' but nothing happened. Wearing it on the wrist does not make it work. On top of that, t​he instructions for the date & GMT hands are reverse of what was stated in the manual. Called the service centre in Australia and I will have to send it back to them. Utterly gutted. More days of anxious waiting lie ahead for me. :-(


----------



## surfuz

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi fellow WUS members, I had a bitter sweet moment today. The courier delivered my highly anticipated Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II today... dead on arrival. The manual that came with the box was useless as it did not cover the product and assuming it is a normal watch, I wound it at the position '0' but nothing happened. Wearing it on the wrist does not make it work. On top of that, t​he instructions for the date & GMT hands are reverse of what was stated in the manual. Called the service centre in Australia and I will have to send it back to them. Utterly gutted. More days of anxious waiting lie ahead for me. :-(


That's after waiting for so long. Hope they make it right soon!

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## BundyBear

Thanks surfuz. If there's any consolation, I can still admire it. 

Here's a picture of my watch, engraved with my own name as part of the pre-order campaign! It is a beautiful piece of art and sits well on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## nibbs00

Hi Sean,

Did you have any issues getting the lug screws out? Loctite are tough to move. Had an issue with the bracelet on mine so I'm thinking of using the freebie rubber strap they threw in.


----------



## Acemics69

Yesterday I finally received my AeroGMT II that I pre-ordered back in Sept. My original order was for the rubber strap (which is what it arrived on) and due to the lengthy delay, they included the stainless steel bracelet for free. This is my first “nice” watch and my initial thoughts are that I am quite impressed. I will probably leave it on the rubber strap for a little bit and then I will switch over to the stainless steel bracelet. 

I plan on this being my every day watch. I work from home on a computer most of the day, but I am also very active and do a good amount of woodworking (building farmhouse style furniture) as well as mountain biking, hiking etc. Typically the only time I take my watch off is when I shower as I don’t like to get soap scum on it if I don’t rinse it well enough.

I love the way this watch looks and will upload some pictures soon.


----------



## Acemics69

Yesterday I finally received my AeroGMT II that I pre-ordered back in Sept. My original order was for the rubber strap (which is what it arrived on) and due to the lengthy delay, they included the stainless steel bracelet for free. This is my first “nice” watch and my initial thoughts are that I am quite impressed. I will probably leave it on the rubber strap for a little bit and then I will switch over to the stainless steel bracelet. 

I plan on this being my every day watch. I work from home on a computer most of the day, but I am also very active and do a good amount of woodworking (building farmhouse style furniture) as well as mountain biking, hiking etc. Typically the only time I take my watch off is when I shower as I don’t like to get soap scum on it if I don’t rinse it well enough.

I love the way this watch looks and will upload some pictures soon.


----------



## surfuz

This sound stupid, but I discovered the micro adjustment feature on the bracelet today. What a neat feature. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## jrgoffin

surfuz said:


> 2nd generation, bezel is curved. WR now goes down to 100m.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Didn't really mean to resurrect this thread, but had been reading a bunch of reviews on this model as I wait for my new Aero115 to arrive. The "change" in water resistance is curious since I can`t find any modifications to the new model that would explain this. I called Ball and the rep I talked to is working on getting in touch with someone in Switzerland for more details.

Even on the Ball site under the Technology hyperlink, it is stated that all the Engineer Hydrcarbon watches are WR to 300m/1000ft, not just 100m/330ft. If anyone has any info on this it would be great, but hopefully I'll hear back from Ball soon.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi fellow WUS members, I had a bitter sweet moment today. The courier delivered my highly anticipated Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II today... dead on arrival. The manual that came with the box was useless as it did not cover the product and assuming it is a normal watch, I wound it at the position '0' but nothing happened. Wearing it on the wrist does not make it work. On top of that, t​he instructions for the date & GMT hands are reverse of what was stated in the manual. Called the service centre in Australia and I will have to send it back to them. Utterly gutted. More days of anxious waiting lie ahead for me. :-(


Did you manage to sort this issue?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi fellow WUS members, I had a bitter sweet moment today. The courier delivered my highly anticipated Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II today... dead on arrival. The manual that came with the box was useless as it did not cover the product and assuming it is a normal watch, I wound it at the position '0' but nothing happened. Wearing it on the wrist does not make it work. On top of that, t​he instructions for the date & GMT hands are reverse of what was stated in the manual. Called the service centre in Australia and I will have to send it back to them. Utterly gutted. More days of anxious waiting lie ahead for me. :-(


Did you manage to sort this issue?


----------



## BundyBear

Gunnar_917 said:


> Did you manage to sort this issue?


Oh yes, I did! Called the Australian distributor to tell them about my problem. The service manager was very helpful and told me to send the watch back. They took 2 weeks to repair the watch. Really bang for the buck as the watch is COSC and gains about 12 seconds a month!


----------



## clerkpalmer

I am looking at getting one of these at retail. May I ask what was the preorder price?

Thanks.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Bumping this thread for help on size. Is this watch too big for 6.75cm? My current daily is a pelagos and I really can’t go any bigger. Lug to lug is 53 but maybe the curves help? I can’t try it before buying so I’m really struggling. My brain tells me this one is too big but my heart wants it because is super cool.


----------



## BundyBear

clerkpalmer said:


> Bumping this thread for help on size. Is this watch too big for 6.75cm? My current daily is a pelagos and I really can't go any bigger. Lug to lug is 53 but maybe the curves help? I can't try it before buying so I'm really struggling. My brain tells me this one is too big but my heart wants it because is super cool.


It's a big watch. I have 7.5" wrists.


----------



## Guy Pardee

It’s also tall at 14mm so that’s something else to consider.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Guy Pardee said:


> It's also tall at 14mm so that's something else to consider.


Thanks for the input. I love the watch but I think it's borderline in size for me. Sadly I decided to pass. The new 40mm version would probably be a better fit.


----------

